# Samuel Ugelstad



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

This was taken at La Spezia june 1969. She was built in 1956 by Furness Shipbuilding Co Ltd Haverton Hill on Tees gt 21177, fos S .Ugelstad Norway.
very good remember!!!


----------



## veikko (Jul 29, 2013)

This tanker was later altered to a diving support vesser and renamed as "Samson Diver". It was scrapped at Finland at late 70's.

There was and article on Stavanger Aftenblad at saturday 3. July 1976: (translated by me to english)

"WORLD'S BIGGEST DIVER VESSEL

Lies on Skagenkaien in Stavanger

Norge's first diver vessel and biggest of its kind in the world, "Samson Diver" of 13 000 brt, lies on Skagenkaien. Ship which is registered in Stavanger, came from Götaverken in Göteborg, where it was changed from tanker to a special ship fo for oil industry.
There is still some interior and painting work to do, so the Götaverken people are still working on board. The ship will be staying at Stavanger until the work is done by the end of July.
It is not decided who shall charter this special ship when it is completed. But it is understood that it will be no problem to find work for this boat.
"Samson Diver" - which earlier was called "Samuel Ugelstad" was 33 900 t.dw. - shall be used fot inspection and construction work i north sea. 
Norchart Norwegian Offshore Services LTD A.s. managed this building project.
During the building was the ship shortened 60 meters and the midship structure was moved to stern. On board is four 250 t double-winches. Also a 3 x 3 meters diving well throught the ship bottom has been constructed for diving bell. This diving bell and decompression equipment on board cost 8-9 million NOK.
Also a helipad and 250-500 t mobile crane were constructed to stern."

It seems that the usage life of Samson Diver was relatively short, because it was scrapped just some years later.

The boat was lying anchored near Koverhar steel mill at Lappohja, Finland over a winter, during which it was looted efficiently by the locals, who "salvaged" all valuable diving equipment, copper and brass out of it. Later the ship was towed to Taalintehdas (Dalsbruk) steel mill at Kemiö (Kimito) where it was scrapped and utilised as raw material.


----------



## veikko (Jul 29, 2013)

The scrapping took place at 1980.

1976 Sold to K/S Kamitoh A/S, Stavanger. Renamed SAMSON DIVER. Converted to diving support vessel at A/B Götaverkens Cityvarv, Gothenburg, Sweden.
About 60 m of the hull taken out, towed to Dalmuir, Clydebank, UK for demolition. New loa: 143,3 m. New tonnage 12.929 brt.

1979 Left Gothenburg in November in tow for Finland and breaking up. Tow broke off Gotland, Sweden but the vessel was later found off the polish coast and towed to Koverhar, Finland. 

1980 superstructure was broken up in March at Koverhar, the hull towed to Hamina, Finland where demolition began in August by Haminan Laivaromu (Hamina Ship Wreck). The Taalintehdas info earlier was not correct. Sorry.


----------

